# New Problem with Aspect Control



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Well today has not been good for aspect control.

My first problem was when the 921 got stuck in 4:3 mode for 16:9 input. Folks look really strange as squished up.

Rebooted, then everything was stretched. 

Rebooted ... all was fine for an hour. Was watching TNTHD. Switched to a VOOM channel. Then went to a SD channel. Stretched again.

This is getting worse and worse. Hope I can hold out until April 1 (or whenever I can get a 622).

Rebooted again. Looks ok for now. Maybe I should just turn it off overnight?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

rbyers said:


> Well today has not been good for aspect control.
> 
> Rebooted again. Looks ok for now. Maybe I should just turn it off overnight?


I turn my 921 off every night and rarely have the aspect ratio problem...


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

lujan said:


> I turn my 921 off every night and rarely have the aspect ratio problem...


That's the same with me. I've rarely had the problem. I DO turn it off every night. I should have said PULL the PLUG every night.

What was unusual about this sequence was that it started with being stuck in a 4x3 mode when watching 16x9 material. I've never seen that before, and I don't even recall someone posting the problem.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine latley has been going to 480i every time i turn it on. It's in the system setup with aspect control. So when i turn it on to watch HD i have to go to system setup and put on 1080i every time. Never had that problem.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

rbyers said:


> That's the same with me. I've rarely had the problem. I DO turn it off every night. I should have said PULL the PLUG every night.
> 
> What was unusual about this sequence was that it started with being stuck in a 4x3 mode when watching 16x9 material. I've never seen that before, and I don't even recall someone posting the problem.


That's not a bug, it's a feature. Sticking the 921 in 4:3 mode is the only way to watch 4:3 TNTHD programming in the correct aspect ratio.

The bug is not being able to switch HD output to any aspect ratio you want.


----------



## TheBert (Dec 9, 2004)

rbyers said:


> Well today has not been good for aspect control.
> 
> My first problem was when the 921 got stuck in 4:3 mode for 16:9 input. Folks look really strange as squished up.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen to mine for the first time about 3 or 4 days ago, Did a power button reboot and it hasn't happened since. Very strange.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Larry Caldwell said:


> That's not a bug, it's a feature. Sticking the 921 in 4:3 mode is the only way to watch 4:3 TNTHD programming in the correct aspect ratio.


That's a good one Larry!:lol:


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

rbyers said:


> Rebooted ... all was fine for an hour. Was watching TNTHD. Switched to a VOOM channel. Then went to a SD channel. Stretched again.


Remember that (sometimes) the HD and SD channels have separate aspect ratios so that switching to SD might present stretch/zoom from the last time you were there even though HD was in normal/gray. When it gets stuck it can say anything but be something else. Just my observation.
-Ken


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

rbyers said:


> Well today has not been good for aspect control.
> 
> My first problem was when the 921 got stuck in 4:3 mode for 16:9 input. Folks look really strange as squished up.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem Friday night. I had to reboot 3 times in 3 hours to get the aspect ratio unstuck. If I even looked at a HD channel and tried to switch to a SD channel, it apparently automatically switched to zoom mode and stuck there. It finally started working again when I tuned to a SD channel and got it to boot into normal mode. Even my normal trick of booting into standby mode didn't work.

It's not just you, and Friday night was weird, for some reason.


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

This morning, my SD programming was stuck in stretch mode, and the aspect ratio button was of course unresponsive. After a couple of minutes, the receiver stopped responding to the remote altogether, then suddenly flashed and healed itself. The aspect ratio problem was corrected, and the receiver responded again to the remote -- without rebooting.

Any thoughts?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jake Collins said:


> This morning, my SD programming was stuck in stretch mode, and the aspect ratio button was of course unresponsive. After a couple of minutes, the receiver stopped responding to the remote altogether, then suddenly flashed and healed itself. The aspect ratio problem was corrected, and the receiver responded again to the remote -- without rebooting.
> 
> Any thoughts?


You are describing a miracle! I've had two SAR's in the past five days and had to reboot both times. I'm finding that if I don't reboot after the SAR, then other problems start occurring, like missed timers, unresponsive commands from the remote, etc. One SAR occurred when nothing was recording so I didn't have to wait.

As to thoughts, it is still a mystery as to why SAR's occur. Maybe whatever flashed (hoping it was the video on your monitor and not your 921 flashing) is a root to where the problem lies.


----------

